# Ram non reconnue sur powermac g5 bi 2ghz



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour 

hier je suis passer chez un revendeur informatique (grosbiloubilou pour les parigaux) et il se trouve que la RAM http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?...com/detail-2496-promo-pieces-tmemoireddr.html

donc ct bien de la pc 3200 deux barettes identiques sur chaques emplacement mémoir par pross , et euh voilà quoi, c pourtant un CHIPS SAMSUNG SUR MARQUE et ces dernière ne sont pas reconnu quand je reboot mon system donc je pense que mon mac es trés capricieu et qu'il veut que du putain de matos, alors je pense que je vais aller changer cette ram, mais avant de faire l'aller et retour je voudrais assayer de faire deux trois test, mais ne sais pas comment faire étant un peut débutant sur OSx, donc savoir si il y a une manip genre un boot -r comme sur les machine sun pour faire reconnaitre les périfériques ou un truc comme ça 

et bien je vou remerci par avance et vous souhaite une bonne journée 

ciaooo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

j'me suis un peu gourer dans le lien que g poster c plus celle là que g acheter 

http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?...com/detail-4491-promo-pieces-tmemoireddr.html


----------



## ÉricdeB (18 Novembre 2004)

Les G5 et Lac OS X sont très très pointilleux sur le type de RAM embarquée. J'ai récemment eu des problèmes avec deux barrettes de 512 livrées par CLG Informatique (qui, à priori, connait bien l'exigence des G5 à ce propos). Ils m'en ont renvoyé d'une autre marque (?) qui fonctionnent très bien. Donc ne cherche pas plus loin, ces barrettes ne sont pas compatibles. Ne tente rien, ça pourrait t'amener bien plus de problèmes que de solutions.

Ce qui m'étonne un poil c'est que OSX ne les détecte même pas par contre. Alors soit c'est vraiment de la bouse, soit elles ne sont pas bien insérées dans leur baie (faut y aller assez fort et bien regarder si les petits "loquets" de chaque côté son bien refermés contre les extrêmités de chaque barrette)...

Éric, certains ici auront sans doute une ou plusieurs marques précises à te conseiller...


----------



## lel (18 Novembre 2004)

tu es sur de les avoir bien mis a fond ! il faut vraiment force pour les mettre, et entre et voir les lockets se refermer...

moi, j'ai pris de la KINGSTON chez les chinois de Montgallet; ca fonctionne nickel 

A+
Max


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (18 Novembre 2004)

Pareil pour moi, j'ai installé environ 20 G5 avec de la Kingston, jamais eu aucun problo!!!
Par contre avec des hitashi, quelle galèreee!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Salut, je remonte un peu le thread because j'ai des soucis de cet ordre : j'ai acheté de la DDR DIMM 512 PC3200 Corsair, que je viens d'installer sur mon G5 (pas de prob à l'installation, c'est pas la première). J'allume la bête et les spéc' me disent ceci : 

premier slot 256 (ok), 
second slot 256 (ok), ....
pour le troisième (le fameux) il reconnait que la barette est présente, mais pas le type ou la capacité. 

Qu'est-ce qui merde ? :hein: 

une suggestion ??


----------



## mattthieu (8 Janvier 2005)

si c'est un powermac, tu dois rajouter les barettes par paire n'oublie pas... tu en as mis deux de 512?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> si c'est un powermac, tu dois rajouter les barettes par paire n'oublie pas... tu en as mis deux de 512?


c'est là que j'ai buggé... merci


----------

